# Ashton Court 2007: line up



## Sunspots (Jun 26, 2007)

> On Saturday, the headliners will be:
> 
> The Fall (Main Stage) - Since their formation in the late 1970's, The Fall, led by Mark E. Smith, have been through 58 line-up changes, while recording 26 studio albums and 24 sessions for the John Peel show. The current band is quite possibly the best yet, and their latest record, "Reformation Post TLC" received rave reviews everywhere.
> 
> ...



http://www.ashtoncourtfestival.com/NEWS/


----------



## Skim (Jun 26, 2007)

That is quite a good line-up... clashes with Rise and Lambeth festies in London though


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2007)

What?! The Fall (Main Stage) I'm trapped.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 26, 2007)

torres said:
			
		

> What?! The Fall (Main Stage) I'm trapped.



Yep, they've got me all a-flutter too.    (-I've not seen 'em live since '84!...) 

(-I've already committed myself elsewhere for the Saturday though...  )


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2007)

No bring your own booze at Ashton Court this year, apparently.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 26, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> No bring your own booze at Ashton Court this year, apparently.




They've banned single people with incomes under 23 grand too. What an odd dynamic - families plus the fall. 

A boycott is a boycott though. I might have a word with mark - 'remember that bloke you got pissed up with in the bank about 15 years ago - he thinks this is a no-no'


----------



## JTG (Jun 26, 2007)

nothing there to make me want to go


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2007)

The dub, reggae, and funky house sounds good though 

Just hope there aren't sniffer dogs ...


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 26, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> nothing there to make me want to go



You said you weren't interested last year and still went


----------



## Geri (Jun 26, 2007)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> You said you weren't interested last year and still went



Yeah but last year he could take his own cider. I reckon that makes a *huge* difference - it's just like Reading now.


----------



## JTG (Jun 26, 2007)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> You said you weren't interested last year and still went



true, but it's hard to make the break from something that means a lot to you. I only did one day of it last year rather than the usual two and this year I shall do none.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2007)

Quantic is 8-9pm Sunday night ... I really will have to get myself a "pub bike" for such occaisions - I bet I'd be stuck for a bus home


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 30, 2007)

For me to go the no alcohol ban would mean smuggling in copious amounts of drugs for me to want to attend this year and make it worth the arm breaking entrance price. 

Strange that I dont drink or do drugs anymore. . . .hmmm

Have fun everyone who goes. I wonder if the bath ales tent will be there. And who will get the blame for unruley behaviour  whne there's no Illegal alcohol being brought in. . .hmm they got rid of the drug addled hooligan by 
getting rid of the dance tent, now the beer. . . .


*2008 ban on Thermos flask and the CAFFINE hooligans or the E number hypo freaks on Kia Ora squash. . .*


Someone let me know when they've made they're mind up about 

if they are a communtiy festival, or a commercial festival,
if they highlight and support local bands, or re-touring has beens
if last year was the worst or highest attendance ( they moaned about they didnt get enough money then report on the news it was the best ever)
if they are about getting corporate sponsorship or communtiy based support
if theyt are local communtiy family event or a multinational moneymaking music festival

Sorry Mcdonalds Ashton Sony Court Virgn Mobile Download Community please donate a minimum of £20 cash Festival, you aint getting anymore of my money until you decide what you are, you cant be a bit of both and you can go get fucked.


Bollox to all that. Whos up for bringing all their own stuff and getting messed somewhere else. Bring tunes, food, alcohol or ahem and we'll meet up on the Downs instead. All free of course


NORMANSBURY RULES !!!!!


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jun 30, 2007)

I've heard a rumour that there's a Rovers talkboard where plans for an alternative bash are under active discussion. Can JTG shed any light?


----------



## Geri (Jun 30, 2007)

Well, I am going to the Tolpuddle Martyrs rally instead.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 30, 2007)

I reckon we oughta see if we can get the Wurzels to play NORMANSBURY


----------



## Geri (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm sure they will, as long as you let them bring their own crew and don't put them on a bandstand next to the cider bus.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 1, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I reckon we oughta see if we can get the Wurzels to play NORMANSBURY



Nah Normansbury is old hat now...surely there must be a Normans Court ?


----------



## lunatrick (Jul 1, 2007)

pretty good lineup - if I was still in the uk I would go.....loved the good the bad and the queen album


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 1, 2007)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> pretty good lineup - if I was still in the uk I would go.....loved the good the bad and the queen album



Aside from whatever feelings I've got about the administration of AC, I think they should at least be congratulated for this year's line-up.  

I don't even like most of the out-of-town acts they've bagged, but it's a lot better that they've spread the budget getting a handful of name bands rather than spuffing the entire lot on just getting Simple Minds or suchlike (-like last year).  Also, I think from what I've seen, the local band line-up is looking fairly respectable too.

If I hadn't already paid for my ticket to something else that weekend, I'll admit I'd find it very difficult to resist a chance to see The Fall again.  (-A slightly ironic choice to headline, particularly as we've had all this guff about banning BYO as a result of _'feedback from performers'_.  -I mean come on: Mark E Smith likes a drink, is prone to verbal abuse and even the occasional onstage fight...  -How _'family friendly'_ is he exactly? -I'm getting mixed messages here!! )


----------



## felixthecat (Jul 1, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> , I'll admit I'd find it very difficult to resist a chance to see The Fall again.  )



I am finding that difficult too. And Mad Professor? Hmmmmm....... it's tempting.


----------



## Sunspots (Jul 1, 2007)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> I am finding that difficult too. And Mad Professor? Hmmmmm....... it's tempting.



Yeah, Mad Professor would be the other main draw for me too.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> For me to go the no alcohol ban would mean smuggling in copious amounts of drugs for me to want to attend this year and make it worth the arm breaking entrance price.



£10/12 per day is hardly arm-breaking.


----------



## Geri (Jul 1, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> £10/12 per day is hardly arm-breaking.



That's the advance price. On the day prices have yet to be announced.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 1, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> £10/12 per day is hardly arm-breaking.



Plus the travel to get to the bus pucks ups, then the one-way coaches, looking at at least another £7 there. Then the booze that you'll have to buy from their own bars - min of £3 a pint. There's at least another £20 gone. Grub, another £5-£10 gone. So £50 a dayfor something that used just to cost your bus up to clifton and and your booze from the supermarket. £15-£20.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2007)

torres said:
			
		

> Plus the travel to get to the bus pucks ups, then the one-way coaches, looking at at least another £7 there. Then the booze that you'll have to buy from their own bars - min of £3 a pint. There's at least another £20 gone. Grub, another £5-£10 gone. So £50 a dayfor something that used just to cost your bus up to clifton and and your booze from the supermarket. £15-£20.


You haven't included the cost of food in the £15-20. You can still bring your own.


----------



## Geri (Jul 2, 2007)

How long before they stop that as well?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 3, 2007)

no mate I admit that price with regards a festival aint arm breaking. But it would still be £20 a day for me as I would have to park a car there as tranport to get there is just too fucking impossible.

But mate its not affording the cost of the tickets to get in. That doesn't matter. Its the paying for it principle.

They have had corporate sponsorship for the last fucking umpteen years. the sponsor pulled out after last year and all of a sudden the ORANGE ashton court festival, and earlier on in the year put out the begging bowl again as Bristol Community Festival saying they advise £20 donations cos they didn t make any money. They're not supposed its a non profity making organisation supposed to put money back into the Bristol community not take it out. the cost of policing etc did go up but they priced the tickets for that accordingly. And with best ever attendance figures, even if it was only one more then before. Anyone who plans something properly should have at least covered those costs.  

No fuck em they sell out then come whinging and moaning back for handouts when the corporate fucks off.

TBH I dont care even if it was quid I dont want to fucking pay it. They're a bunch of two faced hypocritcal wankers in my book. 

I'd much rather support something like St Pauls Carnival which is under threat through da regs and I'd rather pay £50 to attend that and help the community then give a quid to someone who sold out to corporate scum







I think that explians my point


----------



## dervish (Jul 3, 2007)

The only thing that interests me there is mad professor. But I'm not paying that much to see one act. 

Bombscare, I'm up for getting mashed somewhere else maybe have a late anti-ashtoncourt/mushi fest instead?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 4, 2007)

YEAH MAN  i think thats a good idea. 

Anyone else up for it ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 4, 2007)

The Bristol massive actually getting something together ?

what's left of it


----------



## Iam (Jul 4, 2007)

Fuck AC. Not going.

Be up for an alternative U75-athon, though.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 5, 2007)

i'm going to go, because i haven't been despite being in Bristol for 4 years..and I have the weekend off work which is miracle behaviour!!

really trying to figure out how to get round the alcohol thing.......there must be a bloody way! my friend is thinking of syringing oranges with vodka which seems slightly extreme yet slightly genius too.

i'm really not up for queues the size of Russia for overpiced lukewarm glasses of chardonnay.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2007)

??


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 6, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> ??


bloody genius


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 6, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> .......Whos up for bringing all their own stuff and getting messed somewhere else. Bring tunes, food, alcohol or ahem and we'll meet up on the Downs instead. All free of course



I'm 100% up for that - I'm falling-over distance in Clifton


----------



## Iam (Jul 6, 2007)

If they let you out of the zoo, that is...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2007)

deviousmonkey said:
			
		

> I'm 100% up for that - I'm falling-over distance in Clifton


So we can fall over back at yours if we can't get home ?

 

Seriously though, can we please actually get something organised before there aren no Bristol Urbanites left ?

Otherwise we'll all have to up sticks and move eastwards ...


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 9, 2007)

So shall we meet on the downs then. 

I'll let everyone else fight about what time day etc.


----------



## miscellanist (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone have suggestions of somewhere decent to camp nearby?

We're halfway between Swindon and Bristol and can't really be bothered driving back on the Saturday night!


----------



## Geri (Jul 9, 2007)

There's a few suggestions on this thread:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=211569

I can't be arsed to type it out again.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 9, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> So we can fall over back at yours if we can't get home ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With all due respect, there's only a few peeps here I know (irl), I'm happy to allow a *couple* of straglers, but a full-blown after-party will be a bit too much.

Only specifics I can recommend would be a few swifties/bevvies in the village whilst the gathering approaches, then off to Durnham to enjoy some of natures finest


----------



## Iam (Jul 9, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> So shall we meet on the downs then.
> 
> I'll let everyone else fight about what time day etc.



Thank fuck for that, the last thing I want to do is fight you.


----------



## Iam (Jul 9, 2007)

deviousmonkey said:
			
		

> With all due respect, there's only a few peeps here I know (irl), I'm happy to allow a *couple* of straglers, but a full-blown after-party will be a bit too much.



Everyone, deviousmonkey.

You, Urban.

Sorted.


----------



## dervish (Jul 10, 2007)

So who's up for a meet then? 

This Saturday would seem an appropriate day, midday-ish?

Better be sunny though,

And deviousmonkey, they are all sound, really nice people, some of them even have guns.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 10, 2007)

deviousmonkey said:
			
		

> With all due respect, there's only a few peeps here I know (irl), I'm happy to allow a *couple* of straglers, but a full-blown *after-party* will be a bit too much.


It's an *instead of* party


----------



## JTG (Jul 10, 2007)

dervish said:
			
		

> So who's up for a meet then?
> 
> This Saturday would seem an appropriate day, midday-ish?
> 
> ...



I don't have a gun

yet 

give me a month or so and that should change...


----------



## Iam (Jul 10, 2007)

Saturday is sound good here. Midday ish is also good.

I'll probably drive, so might be available for some passenger/goods carriage services, too.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 10, 2007)

^^ More of a boat than a car, but will serve the purpose none-the-less ;-)


----------



## Iam (Jul 10, 2007)

*salutes*

Aye aye, admiral.


----------



## JTG (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm going to have been out all night at the Thekla.

I may be late


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 11, 2007)

So lunchtime on the downs then on Saturday is it ?

Anywhere on the downs in particular as they sort of bigg-ish. I know thw ater tower bit and the observatory bit if thats any good

Oh and those that dont know. I'll probably be in a muddy grey Land Rover Disocvery, covered in mud, big wheels and a snorkel on it . . .or chimney as fizz referes to it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 11, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Oh and those that dont know. I'll probably be in a muddy grey Land Rover Disocvery, covered in mud, big wheels and a snorkel on it . . .or chimney as fizz referes to it.


I thought you would have been on your bike(s)


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2007)

Can I heartily recommend this clearing:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...-2.627771&spn=0.001048,0.002307&t=k&z=19&om=1

Turn left at the top of Bridge Valley Road and then it's immediately on the left.

If you follow the path at the end of it, you can find this wicked little ledge with a great view of the gorge and the bridge.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 11, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> I thought you would have been on your bike(s)




Its a possabilty BUT its fooking miles from where I am and all uphill. And as I'm returning to distance-ish after an absense of *ahem* smoking years. I dont wanna push me luck.

And me an Park hill/Street/Row (whatever it is) do have an appointment its just not yet  


Its probably car with the bike in the back


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 11, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Can I heartily recommend this clearing:
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&h...-2.627771&spn=0.001048,0.002307&t=k&z=19&om=1
> 
> ...




Sounds good to me, I'm up for that one


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2007)

I won't be there (wish I could) but yeah it's a good spot - nice and secluded, with nice woody bits to go wandering in (watch out for the gorge!)


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Good location - zoom out 2xclicks and you can see my house  

For those who are driving, parking is a bitch, for those who cycle I can can place them in the basement, for those who walk, well there's me & IAM to help out there


----------



## Iam (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm not the French rap act, you know.

Just thought we should clear that up.

*goes back to playing music as quiet as it's ever getting at this time of night*


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 11, 2007)

and I've been mistaken all these years?


----------



## dervish (Jul 12, 2007)

Good location, 

see you all there midday saturday!

We'll probably be on bikes.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 12, 2007)

I might take lil fraction down on the sunday if anyone fancies meeting up.


----------



## Iam (Jul 13, 2007)

dervish said:
			
		

> Good location,
> 
> see you all there midday saturday!
> 
> We'll probably be on bikes.



I have also invited the quiet fella and that cabbagey housemate of mine, who may well join us for a sandwich on his "endurance ride" he's doing on Saturday.

The only slight query I have is... is midday a little early?

I'll give you a call later on anyway, Derv.


----------



## dervish (Jul 13, 2007)

It might be a little early actually. JTG wiskey and me might have some issues getting there on time after hospitality tonight. Me especially, I'm currently falling asleep at my desk, hoping I'll have enough energy to go out tonight after my 12 hour shift,


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 13, 2007)

3-4pm under the Gazebo? - (well, thought it might rain)


----------



## JTG (Jul 13, 2007)

dervish said:
			
		

> It might be a little early actually. JTG wiskey and me might have some issues getting there on time after hospitality tonight. Me especially, I'm currently falling asleep at my desk, hoping I'll have enough energy to go out tonight after my 12 hour shift,




Well I'm off to Hospitality, though I'm told derv and wiskers aint. So they may make it and I may not


----------



## Iam (Jul 13, 2007)

dervish said:
			
		

> It might be a little early actually. JTG wiskey and me might have some issues getting there on time after hospitality tonight. Me especially, I'm currently falling asleep at my desk, hoping I'll have enough energy to go out tonight after my 12 hour shift,



I'll come and get you, if you still want to come (and the weather's ok n'stuff).

*And*, I'll turn up this time...


----------



## dervish (Jul 13, 2007)

Yep, we're still coming, 

Thanks for the offer, I'll give you a ring tomorrow

See you all tomoz!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2007)

*fly fishing practice ?*

I don't suppose any of you guys know how to cast a big fly on an 8 weight outfit ?

I could do with a bit of guidance before I set out to annoy some bass / mackerel  next month.

I was thinking of getting free casting lessons disguised as a fun game to play in a field   

.


----------



## Iam (Jul 14, 2007)

Anyone else up yet???


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2007)

Good Gawd man, it's been light for 6 hours or more


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm just about to go up, and gentlegreen I can probablt help ya

What do ya wanna do overhead thump side or pendulum cast


----------



## Iam (Jul 14, 2007)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Good Gawd man, it's been light for 6 hours or more





Yeah, but I'm incredibly lazy!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> What do ya wanna do overhead thump side or pendulum cast


I could do with some training there too - but I can't fit my beachcaster on me bike


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2007)

OK I'd better set off - 45 mins on me bike I suspect


----------



## JTG (Jul 14, 2007)

I feel fucking rough. But I'm up. Anyone fancy picking me up?


----------



## Iam (Jul 14, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> I feel fucking rough. But I'm up. Anyone fancy picking me up?



Sure.

When will you be ready?


----------



## JTG (Jul 14, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Sure.
> 
> When will you be ready?



well I'm vertical and dressed so I'm good to go now


----------



## Iam (Jul 14, 2007)

That's more than I am.

Just gonna jump in the shower, then I'll be ready (perhaps barring someone turning up).

Then, I'll be down. And we can go and get D + W, too, mebbe?

PM me yer number and I'll call you, even better...


----------



## red3k (Jul 14, 2007)

The sun's now out so hopefully I'll bump into y'all up there round 2ish.

x


----------



## dervish (Jul 14, 2007)

right we is reddy. need to buy munchies tho

wiskerz


----------



## Iam (Jul 14, 2007)

Just waiting for Robbo, then we'll be down to Jittug, then you guys.

Cya in a bit.


----------



## dervish (Jul 15, 2007)

That was good.

Great weather, great company, great picnic.

Same place next year?


----------



## Iam (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounds good to me.

Good day, great to see everyone who was there. 

wisker's mission to Cardiff next, I believe...

Look out Wales.


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunday is cancelled:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/6899427.stm

A bit of rain and it's off????


----------



## JTG (Jul 15, 2007)

worraloadofbollox

it won't happen next year


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2007)

oops!


----------



## Iam (Jul 15, 2007)

Will they be refunding the monies paid to people who'd paid in advance, I wonder...?


----------



## Paul Russell (Jul 15, 2007)

Is it worth putting up a new thread or something -- or changing the title of this one -- to get the attention of people who might be just setting off?

The Ashton Court web site doesn't mention it yet!




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> oops!


----------

